# Hopper + Hopper/Sling Install



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I am having the hopper and hopper with sling install on Jan 24 as I just ordered through website chat, as I still have directv would the cable lines installed be in their way for a successful installation? as I am putting them in the same location 1(bedroom) and 1(living room) as where my directv receivers are at. So should I temporarily remove directv receivers for now?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish usually calls when they are on their way to your home, you could start disconnecting them after they call. You can also clear items from around the tv to give the installer some space around the tv to make the install go faster. Just note, Dish may or may not make use of the Direct tv coax depending on the type and how long ago it was installed.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

acostapimps said:


> I am having the hopper and hopper with sling install on Jan 24 as I just ordered through website chat, as I still have directv would the cable lines installed be in their way for a successful installation? as I am putting them in the same location 1(bedroom) and 1(living room) as where my directv receivers are at. So should I temporarily remove directv receivers for now?


Are you replacing Directv or adding DISH to your Directv service? Your question about temporarily remove Directv receivers confuses the question. If you are going to Keep Directv active leave them in place.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We don't know your cables, location. etc. Wait for installer and discuss all your options with him.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Observed a Hopper/3 Joey install yesterday. 2 trucks, 2 installers. They were very careful about reusing existing coax. Lines from D* dish were replaced to the utility room, and of the cables to the 4 rooms, 2 were replaced. 

They seemed mostly concerned with splices and kinks. Finding the DirecTV power inserter took quite a while, the installer who did that had quite a time finding a plug in, and we had quite a time finding what he did.

Very fortunate, house had a drop ceiling just about everywhere we needed to run a line, and one short pull with the glow sticks.

With 2 installers (and me), the install went pretty quick. The software downloads and activation didn't.

Originally, appt. was morning, Dish changed that 3 days ago to afternoon, and due to weather issues, we finished up at 9 PM. I have a few issues to tend to on a follow up; soundbar needs setup, replace a 6 foot HDMI with the shortest one I can find (didn't realize a Joey could go behind the wall mount TV), I need to finish taking out the unused coax (and about a mile of 300 ohm twin lead, LOL), put on some wall plates on (the ones the Dish guys had didn't allow for all the extra cabling I have installed for blu-rays etc) pack up the DirecTV equipment, and finish off the OTA install.

Dish guys did well, can't say they made any missteps, but the LONG activation time was annoying (not that Direct doesn't put me thru that sometimes too. I did notice the installers were pretty anxious about the activation sequence, maybe I got off lucky since it seemed to work the first time?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

gov;3168166 said:


> Observed a Hopper/3 Joey install yesterday. 2 trucks, 2 installers. They were very careful about reusing existing coax. Lines from D* dish were replaced to the utility room, and of the cables to the 4 rooms, 2 were replaced.
> 
> They seemed mostly concerned with splices and kinks. Finding the DirecTV power inserter took quite a while, the installer who did that had quite a time finding a plug in, and we had quite a time finding what he did.
> 
> ...


My Hopper w Sling install and activation went pretty quickly. The activation process went much faster than my original Hopper.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

That's good to know.

I was really surprised at how carefully they looked over the existing wiring. They did not want any splices, that's why the run outside to the dish location was replaced. And they checked the wiring with a toner before plugging in any equipment, that's how we new there was a Directv power inserter loose in the house somewhere. One of the installers said there are some legacy Dish Pro inserters that have been tough to find too.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

The Dish installers left an OTA USB module for the Hopper. They didn't want to connect it because I didn't have the OTA cabling ran up to that location, and maybe they were anxious to get home since it was so late. I'm sure I can connect it, I do AM21s frequently, and have put OTA modules in 722s before.

We setup a Hopper for them, 3 Joeys, 3 tuners, and an OTA (one or two tuners I don't know yet) and 2 residents at the house, so they should be fine.

All TVs in the house are HD.

I was advised that Dish is absolutely sure diplexers won't work on a Hopper system, so don't even experiment with them. Not a problem at this house, but Dish has been big on diplexers, and I luv the things, and there are MANY homes where the no diplexer constraint is going to be a problem.

They said there is a maximum of 3 Joeys per Hopper, so I am kinda wondering where all the bandwidth usage is. Maybe some day they come up with something that lets me use 500-900 Mhz for local ATSC ?

Probably not, :lol:


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

gov;3168242 said:


> The Dish installers left an OTA USB module for the Hopper. They didn't want to connect it because I didn't have the OTA cabling ran up to that location, and maybe they were anxious to get home since it was so late. I'm sure I can connect it, I do AM21s frequently, and have put OTA modules in 722s before.
> 
> We setup a Hopper for them, 3 Joeys, 3 tuners, and an OTA (one or two tuners I don't know yet) and 2 residents at the house, so they should be fine.
> 
> ...


The USB OTA module is plug and play except for a reboot you will be prompted to perform/channel scanning. It's much easier to install than the old MT2 modules.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I have 4 Directv receivers all connected from a multiswitch from the back of the house, but as i say i ordered 2 hoppers and going to be installed in the same location where 2 of the 4 receivers are at, which probably means they're gonna poke holes in the same area if they gonna run new lines, and in the roof next to the dish there is a mount from a previous dish maybe they could set the new dish there. Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------

